# I'm pretty sure I am an INFJ but I still need some confirmation



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> The other parts were irrelevant.


Were they? I'm pretty sure you read over the other points and only picked out that one because that was the one point you thought you could make a counter argument out of.




Acerbusvenator said:


> Tho in reverse from what you believed.


Not exactly. I made the statement in a general sense because it is a general truth. It just happened to be relevant in both situations.



Acerbusvenator said:


> First off, I never said that I only relied on the test.


"I took the official test *after *starting to question being an INFJ which resulted in my bias breaking and me realizing that I was actually an INTJ." 
From that statement you just said that the test resulted in your bias towards INFJ breaking and you realizing that you were an INTJ



Acerbusvenator said:


> Secondly, that you believe that I am an ESTJ proves that you wouldn't be able to successfully type someone if they so told you their type. It also proves that you completely ignore function dynamics and the fact that you race from INTJ to ESTJ because you see something that you perceive to be Si is really ridiculous.


This whole statement has so much obvious insecurity that I don't have a comment for it.

Here's why:


Acerbusvenator said:


> ESTJs are extraverts.
> ESTJs are Te dominant.


If you are an "INTJ" you already have Te, so dominant Te would not be impossible for you. Also there is a really thin line between extroverts and introverts.


Acerbusvenator said:


> Si is not about memory as memory is an echo from a thought process that has already been done. It is as they say, already processed and merely recalled at a later event. Now, for your statement to make any sense, all non-Si users are completely super forgiving and completely ignore their past.
> The claim is quite ridiculous indeed.


Oh is it now? Lets see where to begin. 
ahem....

The whole entire argument has been on an interpretation you had of one person based on a discussion you and said person had in the past, you judged the article that you saw today based on an experience in the past. In fact your whole entire beef with Lenore Thompson is the reason you invalidated that article as a reliable source. 

You judged interpretations of the past to paint the future in this argument, you used Introverted sensing to say that since Lenore Thompson and you have already had an interaction together and she didn't make sense to you then, why would she make sense to you now? You used Si to remember an interaction you had with Lenore Thompson to come to the conclusion (Ne) that everything she says now will always be false because of what she and you discussed in your discussion in the past. You used the past to judge the present and the future. That is what Si/Ne does. 

An Ni/Se user who had a previous experience with Lenore Thompson wouldn't used the previous experience to judge the article. They would have read the article for what it is (Se) and picked up their own interpretations on what it means (Ni).




Acerbusvenator said:


> And lastly, where did you even create that idea from? That I have a memory? Please recheck the comment I made ridiculing that.
> Yes, I know that L.T. doesn't know what she is saying due to my conversation with her, it's not a superpower or something to have a memory. Don't act like it is. Haha.


Si isn't about memory and I didn't say it was. It is how you process things. You processed in your mind that the article written by Lenore Thompson wasn't worth reading because of an experience you had personally with Lenore Thompson. You used the past to judge the present, and inevitably the future. That's Si/Ne not Ni/Se.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> "I took the official test *after *starting to question being an INFJ which resulted in my bias breaking and me realizing that I was actually an INTJ."
> From that statement you just said that the test resulted in your bias towards INFJ breaking and you realizing that you were an INTJ


Ah, I missed a short part of that as I assumed it wasn't needed.
One day when I went to university I thought to myself "hm, my behavior and thinking resonates more with INTJ than INFJ, I might as well do the official test and see what it says". I then did the official test which stated that I was an INTJ. I then said to myself "ah, this makes sense now. The pieces are suddenly fitting now".



> If you are an "INTJ" you already have Te, so dominant Te would not be impossible for you. Also there is a really thin line between extroverts and introverts.


How perceptive of you, Te was only part of it as it would also imply inferior Fi which is illogical.
Also the thin line between extroverts and introverts is fairly obvious, it is after all in how you gain or lose energy. I clearly lose energy in the presence of other people.



> Oh is it now? Lets see where to begin.
> ahem....
> 
> The whole entire argument has been on an interpretation you had of one person based on a discussion you and said person had in the past, you judged the article that you saw today based on an experience in the past. In fact your whole entire beef with Lenore Thompson is the reason you invalidated that article as a reliable source.
> ...


Your posts are so emotional, so involved.
I read the article you posted a lot earlier and I found it silly because it was like reading a horoscope with little connection to Jung's work or solid reasoning and my perception about that was likely not going to change. On top of that, my discussion with her made me lose my respect for her knowledge of Jung's "Psychological types".
Take this for example:


> "Introverted Feeling (Fi) makes sense of the world by relating everything to universal human needs and callings. For example, understanding the actions of a bully as the expression of an unmet need to be connected and feel important."


That is empathy, it is something all humans have. It has nothing to do with Fi or even cognition per se.

Now, I do believe you are putting too much emotional investment into this. Relax, take it easy.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Acerbusvenator;3960216[I said:


> ][/I] I find it amusing in a way (and please correct the parts that you disagree with to fit your view of how this escalated) how this escalated from me saying that L.T.'s view on the functions differ from Jung's to you saying that I am an ESTJ because I got a personal experience with her.
> And during the entire time then I have had no emotional investment in this, only been trying to say that I find her to be a really inaccurate source of information as MBTI is based on the work of Jung and from what she told me when we discussed then her work is not compatible with the work of Jung and thus not with MBTI. At the same time you are pointing at an internet source with something she wrote way back which wasn't what I was commenting on (beyond my saying "Hah, I know that girl and still disagree with her...").
> 
> I also find the fact that when I posted the source from Jung, she took up on my earlier offer to agree to disagree (says more about how inaccurate her view on Jung is than I could ever say).


First things first, There is a huge difference between me and you. I am completely open to the consequence and the possibility of being wrong. However my typing you as an ESTJ is because of the way you handled that argument. Your cognitive functions aren't keychains, you can't pick which ones you use and which ones you don't. So when you step into an argument and bring up some discussion you had with a lady from the past, and you judge her now based on your impressions of her then. You are using Si. I hate to break it to you (actually I don't) but you are. That's how Si works.

Now I don't know what kind of insecurity you have to the possibility of you not being INTJ ( although I could probably figure it out) , but the fact of the matter is from your argument you used some strong Si skills the kind that are subconscious and can't be hidden away. So from that conclusion you are not an INTJ, but an ESTJ or maybe an ISTJ, but I don't see a lot of weak Ne in you.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> First things first, There is a huge difference between me and you. I am completely open to the consequence and the possibility of being wrong. However my typing you as an ESTJ is because of the way you handled that argument. Your cognitive functions aren't keychains, you can't pick which ones you use and which ones you don't. So when you step into an argument and bring up some discussion you had with a lady from the past, and you judge her now based on your impressions of her then. You are using Si. I hate to break it to you (actually I don't) but you are. That's how Si works.
> 
> Now I don't know what kind of insecurity you have to the possibility of you not being INTJ ( although I could probably figure it out) , but the fact of the matter is from your argument you used some strong Si skills the kind that are subconscious and can't be hidden away. So from that conclusion you are not an INTJ, but an ESTJ or maybe an ISTJ, but I don't see a lot of weak Ne in you.


Now, now. Don't lose track of what we are discussing.
I was asking for your view on how it developed. Not about your ridiculous ideas surrounding my type.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Ah, I missed a short part of that as I assumed it wasn't needed.
> One day when I went to university I thought to myself "hm, my behavior and thinking resonates more with INTJ than INFJ, I might as well do the official test and see what it says". I then did the official test which stated that I was an INTJ. I then said to myself "ah, this makes sense now. The pieces are suddenly fitting now".
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still seeing lots of Te and Si from your argument. 

Te in the fact that you are attached to established and measurable methods such as tests, as well as the fact that you like to reference Carl Jung a lot because he is the lead authority to MBTI from your own perspective, to the point where you feel as if you need to mention him in order to validate anything having to do with Cognitive functions. 

Si because a lot of the information you share is based on stuff you have read, or stuff you have experienced personally. 

I still think you are an ESTJ. Why are you so attached to the notion of being an INxJ of some kind?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Now, now. Don't lose track of what we are discussing.
> I was asking for your view on how it developed. Not about your ridiculous ideas surrounding my type.


You keep changing the subject in a bad attempt to mask your insecurity. It's not going to work. In fact just the fact you are doing it convinces me that you are unsure about being an INTJ, but you don't want me to know it.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Si because a lot of the information you share is *based on stuff you have read, or stuff you have experienced personally.*


No shit? Bwahahahahahahaha!









Don't forget "heard", bwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

@*Acerbusvenator*

I'm not going to argue with you on here anymore because this thread is about a user who needs help. Not a self proclaimed INTJ who is afraid of the fact that he might be wrong about his type.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> You keep changing the subject in a bad attempt to mask your insecurity. It's not going to work. In fact just the fact you are doing it convinces me that you are unsure about being an INTJ, but you don't want me to know it.


I just said it as a side point to stop this discussion, duh. Wasn't that obvious?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

@ *poisonpinkpony *

Why do you think you use Ni over Ne?


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay. Back to typing poisonpinkpony...

From the best of my judgement on the information you have presented thus far, I would have to agree with The Wandering and acer on you being an INFP. You are obviously a Feeling type and you seem to relate to everything as according to how you subjectively feel (Fi) about the world around you. Take this quote for example:



poisonpinkpony said:


> My values are just things I consider something to aim for and appreciate in other people and the world around me. I feel like they have so much to do with my personality that they are pretty fixed and wouldn't change easily.


You clearly address that you have created your own value system within rather than conforming to that outside of yourself. Seeing that INFPs are dom-Fi types, it would be without doubt that he or she would not easily alter what they have already established over time, especially older INFPs (due to the development of their Si).

Seeing that Ne and the stresses brought on by your inferior Te would bring out a desire to explore intellectual activities, I feel more certain in Ne/Si rather than Se/Ni. Knowing that the two dom-Fi types are ISFP and INFP, we should examine why ISFP is an invalid assertion for your personality type.

Considering that you do have tastes for the finer things in life (ex. your response to question 6), it wouldn't be far off to consider that you could possess Se within your function stack. However, I don't think that xNxPs are out of the question when it comes to desiring a life that involves eating gold for breakfast. I believe any person is capable of falling into materialism, but it would be more reasonable that SPs, considering their view on the world wishes to endorse every experience possible, might have a desire to reach for fine goods and with their competitive nature, they are likely to obtain those goods somehow.

I can write more later, but I need to go to bed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

I vote INFJ.


What, this isn't a voting system?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

You are a badass mother _______ ,The Wanderering______

Now we know what the ______ is.

Yeah...OP, why not INFP? Really seeing Fi, if you think you have some affinity for Se aside from that, possibly ISFP. But l'm not seeing Fe either.

-----

PS TW________-Nobody is ever going to take the time to learn how many underscores compose the ______ in your name to mention you properly.


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> @ *poisonpinkpony *
> 
> Why do you think you use Ni over Ne?


I can remember plenty of times when I have used Ni, and it's such a big part of decision making for me I'm assuming it will show up sooner or later in decision making process, but Ne is just mystery to me. Despite of all the explanations I have read about it, I still can't be sure if I have ever even used it. I never seem to see multiple possibilities (unless it is actually necessary to come up with several options), for me there is always just The One, and I can't get over that. I need clear goals, apparently, otherwise I get nothing done and put too much focus on irrelevant things. 



Tru7h said:


> You clearly address that you have created your own value system within rather than conforming to that outside of yourself. Seeing that INFPs are dom-Fi types, it would be without doubt that he or she would not easily alter what they have already established over time, especially older INFPs (due to the development of their Si).
> 
> Seeing that Ne and the stresses brought on by your inferior Te would bring out a desire to explore intellectual activities, I feel more certain in Ne/Si rather than Se/Ni. Knowing that the two dom-Fi types are ISFP and INFP, we should examine why ISFP is an invalid assertion for your personality type.


The pretty obvious Fi is actually the biggest reason I still think I could be an INFP. I'm going back and forth with Si/Se, but now inferior Se seems to fit the best, since it would explain my behavior during periods of stress and also why some things make me anxious or stressed. And I'm certain I use Ni rather than Ne.

So to sum up, if it wasn't for Fi I would have made up my mind about being an INFJ. I have pretty strong personal values and I can defend them intensely when I feel I need to.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

poisonpinkpony said:


> I can remember plenty of times when I have used Ni, and it's such a big part of decision making for me I'm assuming it will show up sooner or later in decision making process, but Ne is just mystery to me. Despite of all the explanations I have read about it, I still can't be sure if I have ever even used it. I never seem to see multiple possibilities (unless it is actually necessary to come up with several options), for me there is always just The One, and I can't get over that.


Auxillary Ne users don't see as many possibilities as Dominant Ne users because all the possibilities they see get filtered out by Fi. 



poisonpinkpony said:


> I need clear goals, apparently, otherwise I get nothing done and put too much focus on irrelevant things.


Thats pretty common for Te.



poisonpinkpony said:


> The pretty obvious Fi is actually the biggest reason I still think I could be an INFP. I'm going back and forth with Si/Se, but now inferior Se seems to fit the best, since it would explain my behavior during periods of stress and also why some things make me anxious or stressed. And I'm certain I use Ni rather than Ne.


You still haven't explained to me particularly what it is about Ni that you are so attached to. Also what parts about inferior Se do you relate to?


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

@_poisonpinkpony_ 

The latest popular opinion seems to be that tests are dumb and typing threads are more effective. I don't know if that is true or not, but my take on it is that Myers Briggs should be a tool. Knowing your type should be a way to honestly look at who you are; what your weaknesses/strengths are so you can be a more rounded person. 

INFJ. 
1. You are introverted, but like the company of others. 
2. You are emotional when it comes to arguments (probably arguments that challenge the core beliefs you have about what is right for the world, like gay marriage or what have you)
3. You need to be prepared for partying (although I don't know if I believe that it would be impossible for you to let loose and be epically fun and crazy, but maybe I am reading too much into my gut feeling about you.)
4. You have hunches and aren't usually wrong about them
5. Ti. I don't think you would even do a typing thread if you thought you were an INTJ. Idk, if you feel you need validation from others about your type then you are probably not thinking you are always right all the time (which is a typical INTJ trait.) 
6. Fe all over the place, too many examples to quote.

My personal ethos:

I have 4 INFJs in my life including my sister and mother. INFJs have the potential to be powerful, compassionate, effective people in the world, but watch out for your depression. My mom, sister, and 2 friends have all experienced a lot of it. My sister runs, my mom has a dog and walks him every day, my one friend is too depressed and sensitive to function, and my other friend is very awesome and resourceful, but she needs a push every now and again. 

P.S. One thing I hate about INFJs is that you place the focus on other people more than yourself in conversation...and probably life.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

An example of Fe



> I have this irrational fear of claiming to be something I'm possibly not and then having someone to call me on that


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Dewymorning said:


> An example of Fe


l saw this too and it honestly reminded me of Fi's preoccupation with identity and self-integrity. What is tricky is that, sometimes an Fi dom will feel affected by the opinions of others in relation to their own self-integrity or image, while they are sometimes not affected by the opinions of others *at all*.

lt starts to look like Fi turning outward but IMO it is rooted in validation, first from within but then seeking outward confirmation, if that makes any sense?

Because of the way one comment like this can be interpreted differently,l'm not sure how effective these threads are...but l don't hang out in here much :crazy:


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> l saw this too and it honestly reminded me of Fi's preoccupation with identity and self-integrity. What is tricky is that, sometimes an Fi dom will feel affected by the opinions of others in relation to their own self-integrity or image, while they are sometimes not affected by the opinions of others *at all*.
> 
> lt starts to look like Fi turning outward but IMO it is rooted in validation, first from within but then seeking outward confirmation, if that makes any sense?
> 
> Because of the way one comment like this can be interpreted differently,l'm not sure how effective these threads are...but l don't hang out in here much :crazy:


 Not only that - but it seems its common for posters to be looking for a specific type and when they don't get that type response they get very defensive. This sub-forum seems to be used more for self-validation than authentic type searching.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

Fi is preoccupied with identity?

That sounds more like enneagram 4.


----------



## Revolutionist (Jun 29, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> Fi is preoccupied with identity?
> 
> That sounds more like enneagram 4.


She has listed that she is a 5w4.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

oh,l don't really get into the enneagram much 

Fi is often referred to as ''self-referential''. l don't know if it's really more accurate than Ti also being self-referential, for example, as a subjective function.

Compared with Fe, it is easy to see how one function is externally motivated and one isn't, often the internal motivation becomes associated with ''self'' in some way, while Fe's downfall can be a tendency to neglect one's own flaws and direction attention outward.


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> You still haven't explained to me particularly what it is about Ni that you are so attached to. Also what parts about inferior Se do you relate to?


It's not that I'm attached to Ni; I just seem to use it a lot. It's like I'm not attached to my shyness, it's just a trait I happen to have. Ne sounds completely unfamiliar to me in comparison. For me intuition tends to kick in when I'm weighing options; some options trigger a clear "yes" or "no" and as I have understood that is more of an Ni thing. Sometimes I let my unconscious solve my problems for me by sleeping on it. 

I got the feeling that I could have inferior Se from comparing excerpts http://personalitycafe.com/infp-articles/76770-recognizing-inferior-function-ifps.html and http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/76894-recognizing-inferior-function-infj.html @_Acerbusvenator _linked. The latter was spot-on and I already mentioned some examples of how inferior Se manifests itself for me. I can overdo details and put my energy on completely irrelevant things when I'm stressed, I slow down and point out really obvious things that everyone else already knows when I actually have to use my five senses to get information. I cannot navigate and start panicking in unfamiliar places and everyone has to leave the kitchen and living room whenever I cook because focusing on the recipe is hard enough for me even without extra noise. Inferior Te, on the other hand, would only show as hatred of being wrong or doing things wrong.

I don't know if that was enough proof for you as you seem to have decided that I am an INFP. There are some traits in me that are more INFP-ish and even ISFP-ish, but overall I'm more of an INFJ and I feel more sure about it than when I started this thread. I still might change my mind or change as a person.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

I think Fi would feel personally insulted by questioning of type. She is just answering questions about herself factually. That is just my opinion though, I've done no research to validate this theory I just concocted, but meh . I too tired and don't feel like it right now.


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

What I feel a bit offended by is questioning my Ni/Se after I have made clear that it's the one I use rather than Ne/Si. I also think everyone agrees that I use Fi, so right now I would mostly be in need for help on how to tell whether I use Ti of Te. Other functions seem pretty clear to me but this is the one I'm the most unsure of.

Also the reason why cling to INFJ so tight is something as simple as the fact that INFJ sub forum appeals to me more than INFP sub forum as I don't feel same kind of a "kinship" with INFPs as I feel with INFJs. I'm sorry for the very vague explanation, but I just feel a stronger pull towards INFJ. I could still be an INFP though. I have mistyped myself once, there's no reason why it couldn't happen again.

Reading about cognitive functions and writing in English is super slow and tiring for me since English is not my first language. Brain hurts. I'm going to go and make some marshmallow fudge to relax a bit.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

poisonpinkpony said:


> What I feel a bit offended by is questioning my Ni/Se after I have made clear that it's the one I use rather than Ne/Si. I also think everyone agrees that I use Fi, so right now I would mostly be in need for help on how to tell whether I use Ti of Te. Other functions seem pretty clear to me but this is the one I'm the most unsure of.
> 
> Also the reason why cling to INFJ so tight is something as simple as the fact that INFJ sub forum appeals to me more than INFP sub forum as I don't feel same kind of a "kinship" with INFPs as I feel with INFJs. I'm sorry for the very vague explanation, but I just feel a stronger pull towards INFJ. I could still be an INFP though. I have mistyped myself once, there's no reason why it couldn't happen again.
> 
> Reading about cognitive functions and writing in English is super slow and tiring for me since English is not my first language. Brain hurts. I'm going to go and make some marshmallow fudge to relax a bit.


I def see Ni/Se. It could be that you are just young and still figuring things out. Maybe live a little bit more and explore however you want to explore. Idk, everyone has a different process in figuring things out. Knowing one's type shouldn't be a status thing and like I said earlier, just view the knowledge as a way to improve yourself or learn more about yourself and how you can move on in your life. Also, if you have Fi, you have Te. If you have Fe, then you have Ti. 

Types with Fi and Te: INFP, ENFP, INTJ, ENTJ, ISTJ, ESTJ, ESFP, ISFP. 

Types with Fe and Ti: INFJ, ENFJ, ISFJ, ESFJ, ISTP, ESTP, ENTP, INTP. 

I would compare INTJ and INFJ. Read about the difference in those types, because if you are Ni dom/Se inferior, you are either an INTJ or an INFJ, there are no other options. They present themselves similarly in childhood, so it could be that you are just too young to know yet.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

poisonpinkpony said:


> What I feel a bit offended by is questioning my Ni/Se after I have made clear that it's the one I use rather than Ne/Si. I also think everyone agrees that I use Fi, so right now I would mostly be in need for help on how to tell whether I use Ti of Te. Other functions seem pretty clear to me but this is the one I'm the most unsure of.
> 
> Also the reason why cling to INFJ so tight is something as simple as the fact that INFJ sub forum appeals to me more than INFP sub forum as I don't feel same kind of a "kinship" with INFPs as I feel with INFJs. I'm sorry for the very vague explanation, but I just feel a stronger pull towards INFJ. I could still be an INFP though. I have mistyped myself once, there's no reason why it couldn't happen again.
> 
> Reading about cognitive functions and writing in English is super slow and tiring for me since English is not my first language. Brain hurts. I'm going to go and make some marshmallow fudge to relax a bit.


Honestly, I thought you were an INFJ from the moment I read your opening statement and have not read anything from you which makes me counter that. I did consider the possibility of ISFP, but you seem pretty sure that you are Ni-dom, Se-inf which means that you are INxJ.

As @bearotter said, while your Fe might be looking for outward confirmation of your type, at the end of the day it is really up to you to figure out what your type is. 


Also, I think people are getting confused, thinking you are holding onto the INFJ label because that is the one you want, while my sense is that you are holding onto it because it is the one which makes the most sense, and if another type came along which made more sense you would go with that.

So, yeah. 

I vote INFJ. :tongue:


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> oh,l don't really get into the enneagram much
> 
> Fi is often referred to as ''self-referential''. l don't know if it's really more accurate than Ti also being self-referential, for example, as a subjective function.
> 
> Compared with Fe, it is easy to see how one function is externally motivated and one isn't, often the internal motivation becomes associated with ''self'' in some way, while Fe's downfall can be a tendency to neglect one's own flaws and direction attention outward.


I just notice often MBTI type descriptions have a heavy enneagram flavour. I have seen INFJ descriptions which felt more 4 and others that felt more 9.

Same with INFP and Fi often getting assigned a type 4 flavoured description.

I personally see MBTI and enneagram as two seperate, but not totally independent, systems. I often notice people jumpiing to a certain type due to influence from the other, like Ti-doms assuming they are 5, Ne-doms 7, etc.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

@poisonpinkpony, I feel like you would have at least identified to some degree with inferior Te if there was a possibility for IFP, but you don't seem to do that.
I am gonna stick to my earlier assessment that you are an INFJ - and like I said, research the functions by reading the stuff I linked you (here they are again):
Psychological Types - Wikisocion
Really Me
If you read those, no one will be able to confuse you with bad information.
The first of those link is from Carl Jung who is the original creator of what later divided into MBTI (American) and Socionics (Soviet).
The latter of those is the woman who describes the inferior functions, but she does a really good job explaining the function dynamics and stuff as well and it's an easy read (english is not my first language either).
As a sidenote then this could also be a good book: Gifts Differing: Understanding Personality Type: Isabel Briggs Myers: 9780891060741: Amazon.com: Books Truth tho is that it is extremely basic and only really discusses the dichotonomies (according to Quenk, the modern MBTI is apparantly called the Jung-Myers system as it was more adapted to Jung's work or something).


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

For help on Fi vs Fe, I would view the following video:







Also, I would look at the following video to not offend you, but to help you understand that INFPs will type themselves a lot as INFJs because of what EJArendee explains here (NOTE: he is very blunt, so if you are highly sensitive, I wouldn't watch it):







By the way, kudos to you writing and reading in English. I had no idea that it was your 2nd language.


----------



## poisonpinkpony (May 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the help, I think I'm going to stick with INFJ for now 

@_Acerbusvenator_, I bookmarked all those links. It might take me a while to read them all though, as I'm currently studying completely other kind of psychology now for psychology finals. Matriculation Examination Board might not approve Jung's theories that much, unfortunately.

@_Tru7h_, I have already seen both of those, but particularly the Fe vs. Fi video was interesting now that I have done some more research. Definitely more Fe here, at least when I think about my behavior in social situations. The one about INFJ imposters as well as the clear consensus that there are a lot of people thinking that they are INFJs when they are not were one of the reasons I felt a need to start this thread. I think this came out as more of a "tell me I'm not fake!!!" thread rather than an honest "type me" kind of a thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad to hear you found your type, @poisonpinkpony.

Seems like I was able to discern her type pretty well, @Acerbusvenator, and faster than you, despite the fact that you feel I "have never been especially good at this" because I "don't believe in the cognitive functions." Keep the sass, lose the self-righteousness and vitriol.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Teybo said:


> Seems like I was able to discern her type pretty well, @_Acerbusvenator_, and faster than you, despite the fact that you feel I "have never been especially good at this" because I "don't believe in the cognitive functions." Keep the sass, lose the self-righteousness and vitriol.


Meh, the probability is about 6,25% chance of making a correct guess when all types are on the table. Considering that it was quite much between INFP and INFJ that means 50% chance.

Also, my statement was based on that you:
A. Give type profiles as facts.
B. Go by Keirsey's system which isn't directly compatible with MBTI (as one focuses on behavior and the other on cognition).
C. Ignore cognitive functions.
D. Assumed that we forced her into a certain type.
Yep, that's about it.

Lastly, I believe we have a differing ideology around this as I prefer to not treat typing people as a sport. I prefer them to be typed accurately instead and especially have them type themselves.
I see myself as a guide, I don't come here to tell someone what their type is, I come here so that they can tell me what their type is.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Meh, the probability is about 6,25% chance of making a correct guess when all types are on the table. Considering that it was quite much between INFP and INFJ that means 50% chance.
> 
> Also, my statement was based on that you:
> A. Give type profiles as facts.
> ...


I don't treat typing people as a sport. I've said before that I'm just a pointer to more resources of information. That's not really the point though. I was pointing out that you were needlessly dismissive and condescending, which you have continued to be. Get that chip off your shoulder, asshole.

A. I give type profiles as opportunities to prompt further discussion ("This part is like me!" vs "This part is not like me at all!")
B. I don't really think all that much about Keirsey's writing. However, I see no problem with seeing what people who share certain preferences have in common. It's also a practice that is consistent with the most scientifically supported type models.
C. All objective research that has been done regarding cognitive functions has shown that they are an inferior explanation of preferences.
D. The expression of my opinion that she need not worry about the functions if she's otherwise sure about her type is not me accusing you of "forcing her into a type". So dumb.

Climb down off your high horse and stop being a jerk to people who have differing perspectives


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Teybo said:


> D. The expression of my opinion that she need not worry about the functions if she's otherwise sure about her type is not me accusing you of "forcing her into a type". So dumb.


Was referring to this:


> I wouldn't worry too much about what some internet posters think your "functions" "should" be.


I found it intriguing how it was placed right after me discussing the functions with her, seemed very accusing.

Now, what intrigues me is that you try to spark an argument 6 hours after my last post and quite some time after I first gave a comment about you in this thread.
Now, either you say what is on your mind when it is current or you shut up and suck it up.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Was referring to this:
> 
> I found it intriguing how it was placed right after me discussing the functions with her, seemed very accusing.
> 
> ...


Someone's feeling a bit defensive I see. :laughing:

I was referring in general to the fact that I don't think someone should doubt their type if the reason that they are doubting is because they feel a dissonance with what *other people* say they (meaning, as that type) *should* prefer in terms of cognitive functions.

I'm not "trying to spark an argument", I'm telling you that you acted like a dickbag to me for no reason, and I didn't appreciate it. Tone it down.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Teybo said:


> Someone's feeling a bit defensive I see. :laughing:


It seems to be easy to confuse defensiveness and simply interpreting things in context.



> I'm not "trying to spark an argument", I'm telling you that you acted like a dickbag to me for no reason, and I didn't appreciate it. Tone it down.


Well, in reality. Your reaction is a lot stronger than my action.

My statement that made you call me "dickbag", "jerk", "sitting on a high-horse", "dismissive", "condescending", "dumb", "self-righteous", "sass" and "vitriol":


Acerbusvenator said:


> Well first off, no one is ordering her to be a certain type.
> Secondly, you have never been especially good at this, but that is part because you don't believe in the cognitive functions.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

poisonpinkpony said:


> Thanks everyone for all the help, I think I'm going to stick with INFJ for now
> 
> @_Tru7h_, I have already seen both of those, but particularly the Fe vs. Fi video was interesting now that I have done some more research. Definitely more Fe here, at least when I think about my behavior in social situations. The one about INFJ imposters as well as the clear consensus that there are a lot of people thinking that they are INFJs when they are not were one of the reasons I felt a need to start this thread. I think this came out as more of a "tell me I'm not fake!!!" thread rather than an honest "type me" kind of a thread. Sorry about that.


If you believe, @poisonpinkpony, that INFJ is your type because you have logically deduced from the cognitive functions that you use Ni+Fe, then there is no quarrel at this time about you being an INFJ. You know yourself better than anyone and as me putting faith into you deducing your type via logical deduction, then I will support your assertion as an INFJ. I appreciate that you took the time to believe in your possible misunderstandings and am thankful that you were humble to see this through.

Best of luck to you and grow to be the best INFJ that you can. Our society needs everyone to work at their optimal ability and now that you know your special skill set, you need to put it to use. God bless.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry btw. @The Wanderering ______ and @Teybo. Spending a lot of time alone (would be about 2 weeks now with limited human contact) puts my ego on overdrive (and makes it rather unstable) and makes me very arrogant and opinionated. 
That would be a Te users who isn't put in a situation to fully use Te but instead is forced to rely on Ti over lengthy periods of time (Yes, Naomi L. Quenk makes a comment that as you are capable of using the opposing function attitude. A Te user who is left alone to ponder will use Ti and not Te, Te is rather described as a discussive function that works best when a person discusses things in person or equal. Which I suppose would mean that the internet is quite the unhealthy environment for Te users).

Anyways, better take it because after this post I will likely return to my earlier state as I am already split about posting this or just deleting it and move on.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@Acerbusvenator

Thank you for the apology. It is very big of you, and I appreciate it. If my comments were too harsh, I apologize.


----------

